# meetup.com?



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

Has anyone ever tried to organize a social anxiety support group through meetup.com? Or, does anyone know much about this service? There are about twenty people in my area who have expressed interest in forming a group through meetup, but so far no one has signed up to be the group organizer. I am tempted to use this service because I can't ever get that many people to regularly come to the meetings I have had. The only thing is they charge the group organizer a monthly fee, and I couldn't find out how much it would be. I also want to know if it is a reliable service.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

The fee is $19 per month, paid by the organizer, which is why organizer is an unpopular position.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I just put my email on that message you leave on why you want these meet ups.


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

There is a social anxiety Meetup group in Vancouver, BC but the last time I checked they weren't doing very well. They'd only get a few people to attend their get togethers. You might want to try Meetin instead, I don't think they charge anything. Or you might want to run the Meetup group for a few months and once it's up and going, then just leave Meetup and run it on your own. I should add that any cost that the organizer has to pay for the Meetup groups can be recouped by asking members to chip in a couple of dollars every so often. 

Meetup groups are becoming extremely popular across North America. I belong to one of the Meetup groups in the Phoenix area called the "Adventure and Exploration Meetup group" and they have so many activities it is hard to keep track of them. I just attend one or two a week which sound especially interesting to me.


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks for the info, everyone. This has helped me decide if I want to organize or not. I think I might do it.


----------



## hopemiles (Nov 22, 2006)

I tried this. It's very hard to get something like that started. If I were you, I would find a second person to organize the group with. That way, you could share the burden of the work and responsibility. You stand a better chance of getting it to work that way.


----------

